# Smoked boudin



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my attempt at sausage making. Aprox 7 pds of cubed pork butt, 2 pds cubed pork liver, 2 chopped each bell peppers, onions,and celery in a pot simmering right now. More pics later


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've made it a few times in the past and it's pretty fun. And a lot better than any you can buy around here. One tip is if you think you have enough seasoning add more.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Ingredients

10 pounds pork roast
2 bell pepper whole
3 bunches green onion chopped fine
1 tsp white pepper
1 ½ tbsp black pepper
9 ¾ cup cooked rice
3 medium onions whole (white) and 5 shallots
1 onion
1 bung fresh parsley
2 tbsp salt
5 tbsp cayenne
1 package of casing.

Directions

In a large stock pot with enough water to cover the entire contents of the pot, boil together the pork, five shallots, three onions, and two bell peppers until meat separates from the bone. Remove roast from water and then remove fat from meat. Reserve water.

In the meat grinder, grind together the meat with the boiled onion, shallots and peppers. Also grind in a raw whole onion. Return mixture to the pot and add and parsley, both chopped fine. Add the white pepper, salt, black pepper and cayenne. Stir thoroughly. 

Add rice to the mixture and keep the consistency wet, but not too wet. Stuff the boudoin into the casing, make boudoin balls, or eat as rice dressing. Boudoin also goes well with crackins.


I sometimes cook the product in the casing on a grill, until it is cooked very well, on a slow file. I also bake in the oven until the casing is crispy. My favorite thing to do with it is add it to various casseroles.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't believe yours doesn't have liver in it Tom...

Here's some I've made in the past.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Can't believe yours doesn't have liver in it Tom...
> 
> Here's some I've made in the past.


Dang that looks good! Hope mine turns out that well! I am going to smoke mine after its in the casing and cooled off! any thoughts on how long and what temp? I was thinking 225 ish for a couple hours. Will be on a mix of oak and pecan


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rephrase I'm gonna grind and stuff after everything has cooled off in fridge


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Dang that looks good! Hope mine turns out that well! I am going to smoke mine after its in the casing and cooled off! any thoughts on how long and what temp? I was thinking 225 ish for a couple hours. Will be on a mix of oak and pecan


i'd keep it around 125 for a few hrs, checking it every 1/2 hr after the 1st hr so it doesn't get too dry. you just want a trickle of smoke. hate to go thru all the work to make it then over smoke it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

split you were right on the seasoning! Thanks! Before stuffing I fried a test patty and it was bland ! After 3 more test patties and increasing spices by a factor of 10 it became spot on! Tommorow I'll smoke it and post pics! I didn't realize how much work goes into sausage making! There's also a learning curve ! And I ordered an electric grinder just now. Hand grinders suck! Haha


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

On the smoking part I can't remember exactly, I think the nut tree woods can make the sausage slightly bitter if over smoked and fruit tree woods is supposed to be sweeter.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Forgot to post more pics from the boudin. This is on the smoker. Turned out great!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

